# Dog breed for my lifestyle.



## dbarajas (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to this forum trying to get some help.

I want to get a dog but I do not know which will be best for my lifestyle and I hope you could give me a hand based on your experience.

- I own a 2 acres propery outside the city and close to a forest where we go camping and picnic with friends, so I need a dog that can sleep outside the tent and keep watch. Here you can find wild life like coyotes, moles, ground squirrels, eagles and 6 ft snakes (most snakes are innofensive and but one rattlesnake was spotted a few years ago) so I want a dog that can stand up to the challenge if necessary.

- In this propperty there are plants whose seeds have spikes and can easily attach to the dogs hair if curly, so it needs to have straight or short hair. Some friends brought their poodle with them and he could barely walk with all the seeds attached, that same day there was a Golden Retriever and had to problem at all.

- The moles have made hundreds of holes and are not easy to spot, so a fast dog might easily break its legs.

- The Dog must be able to stand both hot and cold climate. We are at 1 mile above sea level and days are hot and nights are cold.

- My house is small, it's larger than an appartment but has no yard. However I have access to a few parks at a walking distance, so he can strech the legs.

- I can provide 30-60 minuts daily walk, plus the weekly outdoor trip as mentioned earlier. My wife and myself work all day, so he will be left alone about 9-10 hours a day.

- Little shedding is a plus, since I want the dog to spend sometime inside the house but I don't want many complains from my wife on this matter.

- We're having a baby soon, so it must be able to live with small children.

I know you might be thinking that I need a Pet Rock, but I'm confident that there is a breed for me out there and I want to get the best possible match so the dog can be happy with our lifestyle.

Suggestions are welcome.

Thanks
Diego


----------



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Remember the line from _Forrest Gump;_ " Life is like a box of chocolates, you never know what you'll get." Those words can be used to describe dogs. Yes, there are breeds that are suppose to have certain characterisitcs, but there is no guarantees to this.

There are guys that want to get a bird dog to go hunting. They ask and research and learn that Brittany's make fine hunting dogs. There is a chance that the Brittany this guy picks has little or no hunting skills.

You need to go to the library and check out some breed guides. You can also Google any breeds name and get dozens of websites to look at. You can ask breeders, vets, and owners of the different breeds for feedback. But it still is a crap shoot.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

The breed that came to my mind is a smooth haired Saint Bernard. They're rugged dogs that can handle the outdoors, great with kids and would probably scare away any wildlife outside your tent just with its size and bark. I don't think they would be skipping through the fields and their paws are probably too big to fit in the mole holes, so it seems like that would be fine. They're fine in a small house or even an apartment because they don't move around a lot. The amount of exercise you mentioned would be fine. They do shed and drool, so it would depend on how adamant your wife is on that stuff. Edited to add that a Bernese Mountain Dog or Greater Swiss Mountain Dog could also be good.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

First off DO NOT get a puppy... puppies definitely cannot be left alone for 9-10 hours a day... thats long even for a full grown dog.

Most of the animals you mentioned *usually won't attack... the only ones you really have to worry about are coyotes and snakes and most coyotes will run when they see you. I assume the dog would be tied up outside your tent so if something did happen the dog would be defenseless against a snakebite. I honestly think your better off with a nice gun.

Depending on what coast your on I don't think a saint would be good for you... if your in say florida.. even at night it will be too hot for a saint. Your probably better off with a dog like a lab with a short coat that is still thick enough to protect it from chill.

All dogs must be socialized with babies and children and NEVER left alone with kids... you never know what could happen.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

pittsabowawa said:


> Depending on what coast your on I don't think a saint would be good for you... if your in say florida.. even at night it will be too hot for a saint. Your probably better off with a dog like a lab with a short coat that is still thick enough to protect it from chill.


That's why I mentioned a smooth coat Saint Bernard instead of the rough coat.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Sounds like almost any shorter coated breed would work.

Any size preference?


----------



## dbarajas (Nov 19, 2009)

Thank you all for the advice, please go on with the suggestions!

*TxRider*: A medium size dog could be better.

*pittsabowawa*: I'm not close to the coast, when I mentioned 1 mile above sea level I meant vertical altitude, not horizontal distance. I'm actually in Guadalajara, México, large urban city with nearby forests.

We do not have snow, or extreme heat. But the temperature is cold at night and hot at daylight; it's not like many US cities where its cold all day and night in the winter or hot 24hrs in the summer.

I'm attaching a average weather report so you can have a better picture, please keep in mind that the report lacks of record high and low:
http://www.weather.com/outlook/trav...graph/MXJO0043?from=tenDay_bottomnav_business

Thanks again for your advice, I really appreciate it.
Diego


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I actually thought of the Weimeraner...

http://www.akc.org/breeds/weimaraner/index.cfm


----------



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

> I actually thought of the Weimeraner...





> The Dog must be able to stand both hot and cold climate. We are at 1 mile above sea level and days are hot and nights are cold.
> 
> - My house is small, it's larger than an appartment but has no yard. However I have access to a few parks at a walking distance, so he can strech the legs.
> 
> - I can provide 30-60 minuts daily walk, plus the weekly outdoor trip as mentioned earlier. My wife and myself work all day, so he will be left alone about 9-10 hours a day.


If a Weimaraner doesn't appeal to you, consider a Great Pyrenees or an Akita.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I love it when my post gets completely skipped. lol


----------



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

I have another breed suggestion.

A Bull Mastiff.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

St Bernard and Bull Mastiff will not tolerate the heat well.

I would seriously suggest you wait until after the baby to get ANY dog at all.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I guess most of us were trying to think outside of the box. How about a Golden Retriever or Lab? They're good for all the things you mentioned and that's why they're so popular.


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

Some dog breeds you could look at:

Viszla
Smooth Collie
Brittany
Chinook
Entlebucher Mountain Dog


----------



## dbarajas (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello luvntzus,

Actually to my surprise some time ago my wife once suggested a Saint Bernard because of his good-boy-look since she's afraid of fierce looking breeds like the Rottweiler or the Doberman, but as soon as someone told her that they drool she doesn't want it anymore.

The Greater Swiss Mountain Dog is a good suggestion since he doesn't drool, is good with children and can be protective.

The only problem I see on a Labrador or a Golden is that they wag the tail to anyone, and this does not seem to be the case with the Swissy for what I've been reading. But please, keep sending suggestions, I'm learning a lot.

Thanks
Diego


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Belgian Malinois?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I wouldn't suggest a Malinois for this situation. Nor a Smooth Collie (protective does not come to mind when I think of the smooth)


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

What about an australian cattle dog?


----------



## dbarajas (Nov 19, 2009)

The problem with the Australian Catle Dog is that they tend to nip, which can be a problem with children.

By the way, today I tried to convince my wife on the Greater Swiss Mountain Dog, but she's reluctant to own a dog that weights the same as we do 

Why the Smooth Collie is not a good match?

Diego


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

They're not a breed I would call "protective". They are alert, but they are (IME, maybe txcollies can weigh in more) are not particularly 'Assertive'. Not like a GSD or Giant Schnauzer in any case.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm glad my post was able to help a little.  How about the Bernese Mountain dog? They're smaller and very similar to GSMD. 

I just took a breed quiz for you and some of the top results are Pointers, Weimaraner, Chesapeake Bay Retriever and Gordon Setter. I personally think the last two could be a very good choice. They're both somewhat protective and wary of strangers, good with kids, don't drool and are average shedders.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

I would not go with a Chessie if you have little experience with dogs. They are VERY one person type dogs and VERY assertive. The Chessies I've met put their owners through hell.

I would hold off on a dog until well after your baby arrives. Bringing a pup into the household now will not give you enough time to train and bond with it fully, and the addition of a baby will likely deny the consistency needed when raising a pup. 
A smooth coated collie sounds like a great suggestion.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Xeph said:


> They're not a breed I would call "protective". They are alert, but they are (IME, maybe txcollies can weigh in more) are not particularly 'Assertive'. Not like a GSD or Giant Schnauzer in any case.


No, Collies aren't very protective dogs. Sure, they'll kick up a fuss of someone strange is hanging around during the night, but that's as far as they'll go. If I get robbed the robber will either get licked to death, or quietly watched from a distance, with a softly wagging tail.

They are somewhat alert, and rather aloof, but no, not assertive or protective. Nothing like a GSD, Giant, etc etc.


----------



## Brownie&Ruby (Nov 24, 2009)

I would suggest a Rottie. They are calm, even-tempered dogs, and they WILL warn you of an approaching stranger. They are fine in apartments or small homes if exercised, they have a short, course coat and would be fine in hot or cold climates. Their first instinct is not to attack but to corner, though they will attack if forced to. They are good with children, and they like to work. A Rottie would be happy if you strapped a carrier on their back and allowed them to carry light things for you to the campsite. They are not droolers or severe shedders. They are very smart, and in my personal experience, easy to train. They are very loving, and the girl I had liked to walk and hike. They are big enough to warn off predators, also. I LOVED my Rottie when I had her, so maybe I'm partial. I think a Rottie would be a good fit. I do agree with all the others though, when they say wait until after the baby.


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

Doberman Pinschers are sweet nowadays, but has the protective instinct been completely bred out of them? Otherwise they would be on the list as well.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Do not get any dog if it's going to be kept outside. Leaving a dog loose outside of a tent is highly irresponsible too. We should protect our dogs- not the other way around 

I think a Labrador could work. Mine have all been quite protective. But it must be a companion, not living outdoors.


----------



## eminart (Nov 24, 2009)

First of all, you'll need to protect your dog from venomous snakes, not the other way around. Not all dogs will stay far enough away to keep from being bitten. Secondly, I wouldn't worry about coyotes or ........ moles attacking you. Still, if you want a dog, which I completely understand, pretty much any short-haired, not overly heavy dog will probably be ok. Every breed and every individual dog is going to present it's own set of problems.

How about a Visla or Rhodesian Ridgeback or even a Greyhound? The presence of a dog is enough to keep most animals away, and the barking is enough to keep most people away.


----------



## Lizmo (Sep 21, 2009)

I would not get any type of Herding breed right now. They will require too much mental and physical exercise than I think you'll be able to give, plus with a baby on the way you will start to get even more busy.

I would, also, suggest waiting till AFTER the baby is born to get any dog.


----------



## dbarajas (Nov 19, 2009)

Thank you all for the feedback.

I've been reading about all the breeds you have mentioned. I discarded some because of the amount of exercise required and some were discarded by mi wife due to their large size of 'fierce looking' according to her standards, of course.

So these are the finalists:

Golden Retriever

Labrador

Smooth Collie 

Brittany

Entlebucher Mountain Dog

It looks like I ended up with non-protective breeds, but you are right about that animals get discouraged just by the presence of a dog. So I think any of those might do well.

Of the above dogs which one do you think will fit best?

Thanks
Diego


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

Let us know which one you pick in the end


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Here check this thread out. It might help a little. 
http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/65473-breed-selectors.html#post683094

The Entlebucher Sennenhund (mountain dog) is considered an Incorruptible watchdog. They are supposed to be very loyal to family and easy to train. They are very much an alert watch dog though. They actually have a history much like that of a Rottweiler. I think they also have a temperament much like a Rottweiler. Which is a great family dog is trained and very much socialized.


----------



## dbarajas (Nov 19, 2009)

The K9 Country test is quite nice, I hand't seen that one before.

It gave me with 90%:
- Labrador
- Harrier

With 80% it gave me several breeds, but from my final list:
- Golden Retriever
- Smooth Collie

I guess that discards the Brittany and the Entlebucher.

Diego


----------



## Siye (Sep 8, 2009)

Get a lab.

Some of these breeds may even be too hard to find in your neck of the woods.

They're the number one dog for a reason and you guys seem to be new or fairly new with dogs. 

Make sure you get a dog older than a few years though. 10 hours away from the home is long a long time to be away. Also, I'd wait until AFTER the baby so you can atleast access if the situation will be okay with all the members of your family.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> They're the number one dog for a reason and you guys seem to be new or fairly new with dogs.


Overbreeding and stereotypes keep the breed at #1.

The Labrador is not the "be all end all" family dog. No dog is. They do have their cons as well as their pros.

I would, if you choose to go with the Labrador, OP, go with an older dog, perhaps a retired show dog if you can find one that is a bit more low key.

I too would wait until after the baby though


----------



## dbarajas (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello guys, nearly two years latter I finally got my dog.

I went to animal rescuers and got a 9 yr old Golden Retriever. It is such a great dog. It seems that the previous owner had it trained: it won't jump into the couch, does not jump into people, no kissing either, knows how to walk with a leash, and best of all it does not do its needs inside the house, not even in the small yard; it holds it until I take him for a walk. So, I need to walk him twice a day mandatory.

It is very respectful with my little boy and he loves the dog.

There is only one thing that bothers my wife: *The Hair*. She just can't stand it.

I comb him twice a day but does not seem to be enough, in a couple of days there is hair everywhere. I will get a furminator for the sake of family balance... Oh, and a Pledge Fabric Sweeper.

Also, I've being recommended to change his diet. The rescuer was feeding him with Adult Dog Chow, but the coat looks bad and the waste is not solid. Plus he seems to have trouble standing up (once his walking the *joints* do not seem to have a problem at all), and the rescuer neutered the dog so it's *overweight*.

I will feed him with Diamond Senior 8+

Do you think that this will help?

Thanks
Diego


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

Changing to a better food will help solidify the goods. Change gradually, mixing in the new food over a few days, to avoid stomach upset. 

Slow to stand, arthritis maybe hip dysplasia is not unlikely. Dogs hate to show weakness and will hide pain from us whenever they can. Daily excersize is a good thing, help keep the muscles strong. Swimming is great whenever possible. Don't ask him to jump onto or off of anything, you might have to lift his aft end into the car. Think about a joint supplement and ask the vet about anti-inflammatory.


----------



## dbarajas (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks DustyCrockett for the advice.

One more thing. The rescuer did feed the dog twice a day, 2 1/2 cups each time. 5 total per day.

In order to loose weight, should I feed it only once or keep it twice per day? What would be best for the dog considering the following:
- The morning walk is short, 15 minutes.
- The evening walk lasts about 30 minutes.

Thanks
Diego


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I prefer to feed my dogs twice a day, so they don't get too hungry between meals. How often you feed him doesn't matter when it comes to weight loss, what matters is how much you're feeding him. 

Diamond (Naturals or regular? I'd recommend Naturals) is a higher quality food than Dog Chow, so you probably won't need to feed him as much of it. See what the bag recommends for his ideal weight (not what he weighs now!), and feed a bit less than that. Don't be afraid to cut back even more if you have to. If he acts like he's starving, you can bulk up his meals with green beans (frozen have less salt than canned) to fill him up. And make sure he gets enough exercise. 

You can also give him fish oil supplements--that will help both his fur quality and his arthritis.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

So first of all, neutering doesn't make a dog overweight. Dogs that are spayed/neutered should eat slightly less food than intact dogs. Keep feeding twice a day, but reduce the amount of food that the dog is getting at each meal. Getting the extra weight off the dog may help with joint issues. And the better diet might also help with the shedding problem.


----------



## dbarajas (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. Yes, it is "diamond naturals". I just got a small bag to give it a try, see if he likes it. The green beans is a very good tip.

I'll do my best to put him in better shape.

Thanks again.
Diego


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

Five cups a day is a lot, you could go to 2 cups a day total I'm sure and see how it goes. Add some fish body oil and some joint supplements, those will help with him moving and the shedding will improve. Don't go crazy with the furminator, a greyhound comb, regular baths and the odd trip to the groomer will work just fine. 

For bathing, what I find works really well is to get some cheap conditioner, shampoo and rinse well, then use the conditioner and a 'zoom groom' to scrub the coat. Put some elbow grease into it, and then rinse well. You will find gobs of hair rinse off (get a strainer for the hair so it doesn't clog your drains). If you can find a do it yourself dog wash, use the blow drier to blast out the rest of the hair as you dry him. It's not the best but it'll help. To be honest I'd rather have my long coated golden and border collies over a short haired dog any day, their hair rolls up and comes off of things where a lab's hair sticks into things (think yarn vs. pins as far as being able to remove it). As the diet and grooming improve you'll find the shedding isn't as bad other than the once a year thing where they blow a ton of coat. 

If it's still a problem I'll lend you my persian cat, now that's a shedding machine!


----------



## dbarajas (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Bordermom.

I reduced the amount of food down to 4 cups a few days ago. Right now I'm switching to the new food and in a few days when he's completely on the new diet I will start reducing it by 1/4 cup every couple of days.

The bag says: 
60 - 80 lbs -> 3 1/2 - 4 1/4 cups/day

So, if a male Golden should weight 65-75 lbs... I guess that since he'll be on a diet I can go safely to 3 cups since he's castrated. From there I'll see if I can lower it to 2 based on results.

Can he eat fish body oils and supplements for humans? or are there special ones for dogs?

How about treats? I haven't gave him any, but should I keep refraining from giving him treats since he'll be on a diet?

Oh, something else: How often should I, or shouldn't, bath him?

By the way, I'll take him to the vet/groomer this weekend, let's see how he looks like after that.

Thanks again
Diego


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

2 cups would be a little low IMO. My 40lb dog gets two cups a day and is in tip-top shape (meaning muscular with minimal fat, ribs barely showing). A 65-75lb dog should probably be getting ~3ish cups, depending on activity level.

There are special supplements made for dogs, but the human ones are cheaper and the quality is the same. Some people choose to use the ones made for dogs because they're flavored to make them appealing. Some dogs don't care, though.

It's fine to give treats, especially for training. Try to use low fat treats like Natural Balance treat rolls, chicken breast, chicken or beef heart, etc.

Bathe him as needed. If he's stinky or dirty, he probably needs a bath. But dogs don't sweat like humans, so there's no real need. Around once a month is a good starting place, and then adjust from there. Some dogs will get dry/itchy skin if bathed too often.


----------



## dbarajas (Nov 19, 2009)

Accordingly to the Dog Food Calculator ( http://www.goldendoodles.com/care/food_calculator.htm ) I should feed him with 2.9 cups. So, I'm gonna stick with 3 cups per day.

Today he got a bath and the coat improved quite a lot. The dog looks much better now and shedding is minimum.

Can't wait to see him slimmer and with a healthier coat.

Thanks for all the advice! I really appreciate it!
Diego


----------

